# Taylormade bike rack cover



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi

We have a Fiamma bike cover at present which we have found in the present wet conditions to be worse than useless. Having just returned from a month in France we have on occasions had really heavy rain.

When the rain falls in its usual biblical proportions the zip that runs across the top of the cover gives the water an easy access into the cover which collects it at the bottom forming reservoirs of moisture. I suppose at least it shows the cover fabric is waterproof, shame the zip isn't.

Anyway, we are looking to replace the cover and are considering the Taylormade two bike cover. Does anyone have one of these that can help with a few questions.

1. My bike rack holds three bikes but I have removed the centre rail and use the rails nearest the van and the outer one. This ensures there is no contact with the van and is essential as my wifes bike has fairly wide handlebars. Would a Taylormade cover cover the bikes mounted in this way?

2. How do you actually put the cover on? Do you secure the bikes to the rack then slide the cover over from the top (I'd need a ladder) or is it put on differently.

3. Do you experience much moisture splashing up from the bottom where the cover is open when driving in rain as a lot of spray can be generated looking at the state of the back of the van after a few miles.

4. Can the cover be used as a free standing cover for the bikes when off the rack at a site?

5. Any other comments of good and bad points appreciated.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Dave,

I had one of these covers, it's very strong and vastly better quality than the Fiamma one.

From memory, they do two types, depending upon what sort of rack you have. Mine was generously cut and I would think would cover the set up you describe, but I suggest you give them a ring and ask.

You do have to fit from the top which, as you say, is a bit of a stretch, but at least there is no zip there to let in water.

I see no reason why you couldn't use it on site, it's big enough.

I had no problem with dirt being thrown up from the road, but I guess it will depend upon how high your rack is mounted.

Hope this helps.

Regards

Roger


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Agree 100% with Roger ref quality and strength. I use mine off the van.No dirt thrown up from the road


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We have the Taylormade cover for our 2 electric bikes and are very pleased with it.It is used in conjunction with a thule tow bar mounted bike rack.


VenturerDave said:


> 1. My bike rack holds three bikes but I have removed the centre rail and use the rails nearest the van and the outer one. This ensures there is no contact with the van and is essential as my wifes bike has fairly wide handlebars. Would a Taylormade cover cover the bikes mounted in this way?


It should do,the cover is fairly wide and fits over the top of our e bikes quite easily.



VenturerDave said:


> 2. How do you actually put the cover on? Do you secure the bikes to the rack then slide the cover over from the top (I'd need a ladder) or is it put on differently..


It simply fits over the top of the bikes when they are secured to the bike rack,then it has a couple of draw strings at the bottom which tighten the cover around the wheels at the bottom.I also use a bungay stretched across the length of the bikes to prevent the excess material of the cover from flapping and obscuring the number plate on the thule rack.



VenturerDave said:


> 3. Do you experience much moisture splashing up from the bottom where the cover is open when driving in rain as a lot of spray can be generated looking at the state of the back of the van after a few miles.


I have driven in torrential rain and it performed very well keeping the electrics on the bikes nice and dry,there was some spray off the road but it didn't wet the bikes at all,bear in mind also that the thule rack is low down at the back on the tow bar.



VenturerDave said:


> 4. Can the cover be used as a free standing cover for the bikes when off the rack at a site?


Yes,I sometimes left the bikes outside the m/home overnight secured to the electric step,the cover was always used when free standing in case of overnight rain,I am a bit paranoid about keeping the electrics dry on the bikes. :roll:



VenturerDave said:


> 5. Any other comments of good and bad points appreciated.


Having used several covers previously the Taylormade is the best quality as regards design and material that I have had and is highly recommended,not the cheapest but probably the best.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Steve

As you know, we have just bought a pair of small-wheel folding bikes almost identical to yours, but we have a fairly high Fiamma rack on the van. I intend to carry them with the frame unfolded on the rack, but with the handlebars folded down and the seats lowered.

This will make them much lower and easier to handle, but that means most covers will have a lot of slack and floppy material.

Do you think a competent sewing machine person _(Mrs Zeb of course - not me! :roll: )_ would be able to trim and adjust the cover and take out some of the slack?

There must be others on here with similar bikes who might like a lower cover for them.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We have just bought a Taylormade bike cover and we are not impressed as it is not big enough. We have tried lowering and twisting the handlebars to the side but we still can't get the Velcro to join at the back. I should say that both bikes are small frame tourers as we are both below average in height.
Gary


----------



## Ollie33 (Sep 3, 2011)

I got a Taylormade a few monts back. Excellent quality but would not cover my bikes Contacted them and they took it back with a full refund no problem.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Steve.................
> Do you think a competent sewing machine person _(Mrs Zeb of course - not me! :roll: )_ would be able to trim and adjust the cover and take out some of the slack?.................


Hi Dave,

I am sure you know someone who is good with fabrics. :lol:

The way you intend to use the cover with the handlebars down would mean reducing the height of the cover which would be a relatively simple job for an expert in fabrics. :wink:


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Taylormade are just down the road from us. When we bought external silver screens for the front, he also made some internal silver screens for the inside of the rear (van) doors. He just wanted a cardboard template.

So I guess it would be down to time of year and how busy he is, but he could make a cover for anything. But its a lot easier if you can pop in and discuss it...


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Would the original cover not be useable the other way up so the zip is at the bottom? That would stop the zip letting so much water in.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

would I be wrong saying that any overhang (even an empty bike rack) should display a warning sign?

Our Fiamma cover has a pocket for the red/white chevron sign but it doesn't look like the TM does


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I think you would be wrong-ish! :wink:

Some countries require the warning sign, and (like Italy) even specify that it must be made of metal and the stripes must go from top left to bottom right - or it might be the other way?? :roll:

That's Italy for you though! :lol: Very detailed specification, ignored by many Italians who just don't bother to display a sign at all, and Fiamma sell a *plastic *one!!!! 8O

Not required here and in most Continental countries a.f.a.i.k. but it would make sense to use one, if only to remove yet another flimsy excuse for insurance companies possibly to renege!! 8O

(Please note the "a.f.a.i.k.")

Dave


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Go on then..... a.f.a.i.k ???? :?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

As far as I know.

It really means _"So don't take my word for it and blame me if something nasty happens as a result."_ :wink: :lol:

Dave


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

I have now spoken to a lady at Taylormade who informed me that their cover would not be big enough for the set up I have with our two bikes on a three bike rack.

She was very pleasant but said that the pattern they use has no side panels so the front and back panel join at a point so there is no space to allow for the extra distance between the bikes.

Our Fiamma cover would not be suitable to use upside down because of the velcro secured panel at the back causing easy access for rain water.

If a Taylormade will not fit and a Fiamma no good does anyone know of a third off the peg bike cover that would be suitable for me to use please.


----------

